# Mintha lóval imádkoznál



## franknagy

Ki ismeri a síkhülye, taníthatatlan gyerekről a fenti hasonlatot?

Szövegösszefüggés:
Nyugdíjas német tanárnő meséli: Már a nagymama sem volt egy lumen, de az unokát tanítani olyan, mintha lóval imádkoznál.


----------



## Encolpius

én nem ismerem, sosem hallottam...


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem, de valami régebbi tanári reflexet tükröz ez a dolog, mint a sajátom...


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Én sem, de valami régebbi tanári reflexet tükröz ez a dolog, mint a sajátom...


*Régebbi* tanári reflexet? Az emberi hülyeség nem változik, csak a gyilkoló szerszámok fejlődnek.
Hülyegyerekek voltak, vannak és lesznek. Már a klasszikus görög filozófusok is úgy szerkesztették meg az oktató párbeszédeiket, hogy *Hülász* és Phülonousz beszélgetnek.  A korábbi sumér és atlantiszi tanárokra csak adat nincs.


----------



## Zsanna

A lényeg sohasem változik, csak a szavak, amelyekkel igyekszünk körbeírni őket.


----------



## francisgranada

Én sem ismerem. Kérdés, hogy miért pont a ló szerepel a mondásban, ami (aki) egyébként nem buta állatként van elkönyvelve. Személyes tapasztalat híján csak feltételezem, hogy - példának okáért - egy tehénnel se könnyebb imádkozni ...


----------

